# Police Officer Kevin Bowden



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Kevin Bowden*

Prince George's County Police Department, Maryland

End of Watch: Thursday, October 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 28
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 10/18/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Kevin Bowden was killed in a vehicle collision near the intersection of Branch Avenue and Surratts Road in Clinton.

Another vehicle pulled into his path from the adjacent lane, causing the two vehicles to collide. The impact caused Officer Bowden's patrol car to strike a utility pole. Officer Bowden was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Officer Bowden had served with the Prince George's County Police Department for six years. He is survived by his wife, son, and daughter.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Mark Magaw
Prince George's County Police Department
7600 Barlowe Road
Palmer Park, MD 20785

Phone: (301) 731-4422

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21479-police-officer-kevin-bowden#ixzz29heMNNmT​


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Bowden


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

PG County is having a rough year


----------



## harper (Apr 3, 2003)

R.I.P. Officer Bowden


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP Officer Bowden.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Bowden


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------

